# 2 new CARRERA watches (not TAG !)



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Silver model :*









































































*Wristshots :*


















*Packaging :*









*Gold model :*









































































*Wristshots :*


















*Group shots*, with the previous one, on bracelet :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*CARRERA 66501 gold*


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Great looking Carreras you got there, mate. Love the octagonal case. I'm sure you know why... ;-) :-d


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: CARRERA 66501 gold*

Hey, where can one buy? I have searched and not found an official site or any retail stores. I'm new to nice time pieces and still learning, so forgive me if I am just dense.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Great looking Carreras you got there, mate. Love the octagonal case. I'm sure you know why... ;-) :-d


I have a _vague_ idea, mate :roll: :-d









(gorgeous picture borrowed without permission from his very lucky owner ;-) )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: CARRERA 66501 gold*



msp1518 said:


> Hey, where can one buy? I have searched and not found an official site or any retail stores. I'm new to nice time pieces and still learning, so forgive me if I am just dense.


Hi msp1518 

You can find them on Amazon...
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias%3Dwatches&field-keywords=carrera+sprint+automatic

The golden one is on the bay right now :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/CARRERA-MENS-SPR...ViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item45ed9c3c96


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: CARRERA 66501 gold*

Thanks for that. Added to my Wish List. Maybe Christmas will be kind to me.

What is the weight of the Silver model? Are these kind of lightweight, or do they have some heft to them? I have a Bulova (Caravel) that feels like a feather and therefore, feels cheap. I hate cheap. I like a hefty feel to a time piece.

That Silver model with the leather strap sure does look nice.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: CARRERA 66501 gold*



msp1518 said:


> Thanks for that. Added to my Wish List. Maybe Christmas will be kind to me.
> 
> What is the weight of the Silver model? Are these kind of lightweight, or do they have some heft to them? I have a Bulova (Caravel) that feels like a feather and therefore, feels cheap. I hate cheap. I like a hefty feel to a time piece.
> 
> That Silver model with the leather strap sure does look nice.


The two models on straps are not _very_ heavy, but they're quite OK :think:
The model on bracelet weighs a ton :-d

Let's say they're pretty _substantial_ ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Reno said:


> I have a _vague_ idea, mate :roll: :-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you got it, mate. :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*New pics !!*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*CARRERA "Sprint" watches*


----------

